# Gebrauchtes Netzteil. Garantie?



## xjanikx (31. Januar 2014)

Guten Tag,

ich habe eine kurze Frage und zwar ist es möglich die Garantie von einem Netzteil zu übernehmen. 
Also bin kurz davor ein Straight Power E9 im Marktplatz zu kaufen und frage mich ob ich trotzdem einen Garantie anspruch habe.

Wenn ja ist das auch der Fall wenn das Netzteil aus einem bei Hardwareversand zusammen gebauten Rechner stammt? Würde die Rechnung dazu bekommen.

Vielen dank für Antworten.

Mfg Janik


----------



## zicco93 (31. Januar 2014)

Ich bin zwar nicht vom Fach, jedoch bin ich mir fast sicher, dass wenn die Rechnung vorhanden ist keine probleme bei der Garantie entstehen.


----------



## xjanikx (31. Januar 2014)

Ja da ich mir nicht so 100% sicher bin, da ich auf der beQuiet Homepage was anderes gelesen hatte, wollte ich hier direkt jemanden von beQuiet ansprechen.

Dort heißt es nämlich:

1.3 Die Garantie gilt nur für Endkunden (Verbraucher), die das Produkt bei einem autorisierten Listan-Händler erworben haben (Ersterwerb). Sie ist nicht übertragbar.


----------



## zicco93 (31. Januar 2014)

Dann würde ich notfalls mit dem Verkäufer abmachen, dass im Falle eines Defektes er die Garantieabwicklung übernimmt. Die Garantie ist aber auch unabhängig von der gesetzlichen Gewähleistung.
BeQuiet ist in Sachen Garantie und auch generell beim Support eh relativ locker drauf.(Erfahrungen aus 2.- bzw. 1. Hand.)


----------



## xjanikx (1. Februar 2014)

Ja gut werde mal noch bissele warten ob sich hier jmd. von bequiet meldet ansonsten mach ich es einfach wie erwähnt von dir


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo Xjanikx,

leider können wir auf gebrauchte Waren keine freiwillige Hersteller Garantie geben.

Bitte habe Verständnis dafür.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Biophobie (11. März 2014)

*Gibt es Stress bei Netzteilen aus zweiter Hand?P10 550*

Hi
Wollte mir ein Netzteil kaufen,jedoch nicht von nem Händler sondern von einem Privatverkäufer.
Rechnung,Orginaleverpackung vorhanden,kann es zu Garantie Schwierigkeiten kommen wenn ich das Netzteil aus zweiter Hand kaufe,also nicht von einem Shop wie z.B Alternate ,Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand? Es ist ein Dark Power P10 550


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es Stress bei Netzteilen aus zweiter Hand?P10 550*

Das ist wie bei jeder gebrauchter Hardware davon abhängig wie der Vorbesitzer mit dem Gerät umgegangen ist.

Bei Netzteilen, besonders in der Premium-Klasse wie dem P10 ist es aber beinahe unmöglich, dem Netzteil wirklichen Schaden oder erhöhten Verschleiß oder ähnliches beizubringen da das gerät die volle Latte an Schutzfunktionen hat und intern hochwertige Komponenten einsetzt.

Wie bei allen Netzteilen gilt auch beim P10, dass die Geräte mit der Zeit (nach vielen Jahren) aus Verschleißgründen etwas an Leistung verlieren, da dieses Modell aber noch keine etlichen Jahre auf dem Buckel haben kann weils das P10 noch nicht soooo lange gibt ist auch das kein Problem.

Außer dem reinen Alter des Gerätes sollte es also völlig "ungefährlich" sein ein P10 gebraucht zu kaufen - und das Alter ist ja im reduzierten Preis verrechnet.


----------



## GxGamer (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es Stress bei Netzteilen aus zweiter Hand?P10 550*

Ein Thread reicht eigentlich, aber wir sind ja im Supportbereich.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-550-w-neu-ovp-rechnung-kann-schiefgehen.html

Willst das gleiche Netzteil nochmal,was?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/322533-quiet-dark-power-pro-550w-chinaboeller.htm


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es Stress bei Netzteilen aus zweiter Hand?P10 550*



GxGamer schrieb:


> aber wir sind ja im Supportbereich.


 Was ich mal wieder gekonnt übersehen habe. 

So langsam solltest du aber tatsächlich genug Feedback haben. Wir können dir die Entscheidung nicht abnehmen, kaufen oder eben nicht musste schon selbst.


----------



## be quiet! Support (12. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es Stress bei Netzteilen aus zweiter Hand?P10 550*

Hallo Biophobie,

leider entfällt beim Kauf von gebrauchter Ware die freiwillige Hersteller Garantie.

Bitte habe hierfür Verständnis.

Hier findest du weitere Informationen zur freiwilligen Hersteller Garantie.

Gruß

Marco



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/111-incredible-alk.html


----------



## Panagianus (23. April 2014)

Wenn du das nt mit rechnung etc. Kaufst sollte es mMn keine Probleme geben, auch wenn bq keine Garantie auf Gebrauchtkäufe gibt sie wissen ja nicht dass du es gebraucht gekauft hast 
An Be Quiet: 
Ich finds ne Sauerei dass ihr mit euerer tollen abhol garantie 5 Jahre werbt und dann so kleinlich seid, hab gerade hier nen Bericht über nen Power Zone gelesen was gebraucht gekauft wurde...
Ich hane meine e9 bestellung sofort storniert
Ich werde demnächst weiter gegen euch Werben
ICH EMPFEHLE JEDEM DER SICH ETWAS GUTES TUN WILL: KAUFE KEIN BQ, ERST MIT SUPER GARANTIE WERBEN UND DANN KOMPLETT UNKULLANT SEIN, SOWAS NENNE ICH BETRUG
siehe auch bericht über ein quietschendes Power Zone hier im Be Quiet Forum


----------



## ich111 (23. April 2014)

Das steht eigentlich in jeder Garantiebedingung.


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Was drin steht und was tatsächlich gelebt wird sind oft zwei paar Schuhe.
Geschenkt wird keinem Händler mehr was. Wer sowas forciert, muss auch mit schlechter Kritik leben können.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2014)

Um eine Wiederholung eines bereits geschlossenen Threads zu verhindern, schließe ich hier ebenfalls.

-CLOSED-


----------

